# Best Way to Clean Heat Press



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I was just wondering what different methods you guys use to clean the upper platen of your heat press. I have always used a soft damp cloth but I thought perhaps there are better methods out there. I just got a press out of storage the other day and the platen is quite sticky right now. I want to get it as close to new as possible. Thanks guys!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

wet soft cloth + hot press = my way!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

So there's two of us, eh?  haha


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

This stuff works GREAT --- have to use it while the press is hot

EZ-OFF

plate comes out looking brand new


Diane
;o)


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Diane.


----------



## PatricksUniforms (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a non-ebay link to that cleaner? The auction has ended.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You can buy the cleaner at www.heatpressessentials .com . This badalou's website. He is the one who found this great product . ...... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I just buy the iron cleaner from jo-annes fabrics. Works great.


----------

